

How the world will use the Internet in 2015. - mdariani
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/06/conusmer_internet_traffic?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/dc/dataguzzlers

======
drcube
"How the world will use the internet" is not the same as "how much data will
people consume". "What kind of data?" is the obvious million dollar question.
30 gigs a month worth of porn and torrents makes for a vastly different future
than 30 gigs of iTunes and e-commerce. Or 30 gigs worth of DMCA takedown
notices and DHS redirects.

